# 8 year old Silvia V3 with PID and pressure gauge



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Hey guys,

I'm looking at coffee machines and I'm between a brand new Bambino Plus for £329 (2 years warranty) or an 8 year old used Rancillio Silvia V3 with an Auber PID for around £300-£325. I am a newbie when it comes to espresso and this would be my first espresso machine. I'm curious as to what you think would be the best direction to go in. I have a Eureka Mignon grinder.

Thanks


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Alan94 What is the Silvia condition like?

I think the chassis in them is painted mild steel not stainless, that combined with the way the vent tube goes can lead to frame rusting issues in some cases.

Definitely worth seeing some pics with the drip tray removed if you can't see it in person.

Think the Silvia could be fun if you like tinkering with machines as a bit of a hobby plus has a 58mm portafilter I believe. The Bambino is less user maintainable but you have a warranty.


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

They have said that the main body is stainless steel, that they have changed the group head gasket for a silicon one and that the drip tray does indeed have some rust but should be fixable with some Hammerite paint?

I think overall it looks like it is in good condition but I have no experience with espresso machines so don't know what to look out for or the right questions to ask.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Thanks for the pics, body is stainless but the chassis is not. The rust level doesn't look too crazy but could do with treating and painting.

Personal choice really, but I prefer the look of the ones with the PID in the machine body front or attached to the top/side.

Appears well maintained though and they gave plenty of photos. Hopefully someone more familiar with the Silvia could chip in on price etc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Which auber pid is it , as they offer different ones that do different things

Machine wise Silvia 8 years old id be paying £150 to £175 for it, I know they retail new at 5 or 600 but they are massively over priced new.

With Pid add some more depending on what the pid is .

At the very most id be paying £300 for it ad the very most, dependent on any extras ( baskets etc ) but more like £225 to £275

If in good knick would be alot better choice than a Bambino for sure


----------



## Alan94 (May 15, 2020)

Hi guys thanks for your comments so far

@Mrboots2u They have said that the overall fitting instructions refer to the PID as KIT-RSPb while the detailed manual on the control box states "SYL-1512BT PID TEMPEARATURE CONTROLLER". I'm thinking it is maybe this one? https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=36

Its also coming with the accessories shown in the pic attached (including a bottomless portafilter).

Part of me is tempted by this because at the moment trying to get hands on a 54mm double cup non-pressurized filter for a sage machine is almost impossible right now


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd prefer the Silvia but the price seems steep. Low to mid 200s would be tops for me.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## davril (Sep 17, 2012)

I think the price isn't too bad personally, I would still try to barter them down of course.

They have barely changed over the years and the changes they have had are mostly for the worse, so perhaps it isn't a bad thing getting an older one.

It does need some tidying up (and I would do it straight away before the rust sets in) but in order to PID a new Silvia and add the pressure gauge you are looking at £750+

£300 doesn't seem so bad when you think about that. I would take it over the Sage any day of the week.


----------

